# SystemRescueCD anpassen

## 72_6f_6c_61_6e_64

Hallo,

ich hab einmal in einem anderen Thread über ein Live-System für CD oder USB gesprochen und bin jetzt auf die SystemRescueCD gekommen.

Ich habe das 2.0.0er ISO auf CD gebrannt, und nach dem Handbuch mal begonnen, sie zu extrahieren.

Ich hab jetzt die alternativen Kernel und den 64bit Kernel entfernt und die isolinux.cfg soweit wieder angepasst (in der Anleitung steht Syslinux.cfg, die gibts  aber nicht!?)

Oder:  

 *uname -m wrote:*   

> i686

 

aber *cat /etc/make.conf wrote:*   

> CFLAGS="-Os -mtune=i686 -pipe"
> 
> CXXFLAGS="-Os -mtune=i686 -pipe"
> 
> CHOST="i486-pc-linux-gnu

 

Oder unter /etc/portage/:

In der package.keywords ist sehr viel mit ~* drinnen. (sollte man das nicht nur auf seine Architektur [x86] freigeben?)

dann existieren die dateien package.mask und package.unmask. Für was sind die?

Und wenn ich Programme installieren will gibt er immer irgendwelche Fehlermeldungen mit Abhängigkeiten oder so.

Sind da die package.mask/unmask schuld? Kann man die löschen?

Hoffentlich kann mir wer helfen.

LG Roland

Edit:

Wenn man als parameter docache und doeject anhängt, 

umountet er automatisch die CD wieder.

Geht das auch, dass er das CD laufwerk anschließend aufmacht?

Vielleicht über eine autorun-datei oder so?

----------

## 72_6f_6c_61_6e_64

Keiner eine Idee?

Ich beschränk mich mal auf die Frage:

was bringen die package.mask/umask 

warum ist die chost-flag auf i486 und uname sagt i686

wie kann man das system auf den aktuellen stand bringen, ohne fehlermeldungen?

----------

## cryptosteve

Moin,

nur zwei kleine Anmerkungen in aller Kürze, da ich gleich los muss  :Smile: 

Zu package.mask/package.unmask -> http://www.gentoo.de/main/de/portage-2.0.50.xml

Und zum Thema CD-Schublade öffnen hätte ich jetzt gesagt, dass doeject genau das macht.

----------

## 72_6f_6c_61_6e_64

Danke erstmal,

die mask, und umask hab ich mal gelöscht, (Am laptop hab ich auch keine).

doeject klingt verdächtig danach, aber bei 2 Laptops hab ichs getestet, da gehts nicht.

Wie ist das mit dem i486/i686?

LG Roland

----------

## Josef.95

Auch von mir nur zwei kleine Anmerkungen, da ich es auch eilig hab...  :Wink: 

 *72_6f_6c_61_6e_64 wrote:*   

> die mask, und umask hab ich mal gelöscht, (Am laptop hab ich auch keine).

  Oje..., das hätte ich nicht gemacht, zumindest nicht ohne genau zu prüfen wofür deren Einträge denn nötig waren.

Nun sind vermutlich viele Abhängigkeiten kaputt, bzw sie können nicht mehr erfüllt werden.

Weiteres zu package.mask und unmask findest du in der "man portage"

 *72_6f_6c_61_6e_64 wrote:*   

> Geht das auch, dass er das CD laufwerk anschließend aufmacht?

  Hmm.., könntest du nicht einfach direkt den eject Knopf am Laufwerk nutzen?

PS:

Ansonsten halte ich es für keine gute Idee zu versuchen die SystemRescueCD für ein Desktop USB-Stick System anzupassen.

Ich würde, wie im anderen Thread auch schon empfohlen selbst ein System aufbauen, oder alternativ eine der vielen Fertig-Lösungen nutzen;)

----------

## 72_6f_6c_61_6e_64

 *Josef.95 wrote:*   

> Oje..., das hätte ich nicht gemacht, zumindest nicht ohne genau zu prüfen wofür deren Einträge denn nötig waren.
> 
> Nun sind vermutlich viele Abhängigkeiten kaputt, bzw sie können nicht mehr erfüllt werden.

 

Aso, naja nicht weiter schlimm, ich hab ja die originale CD noch und angepasst hab ich noch nichts relevantes.

 *Josef.95 wrote:*   

> Hmm.., könntest du nicht einfach direkt den eject Knopf am Laufwerk nutzen?

 

Das mache ich eh, aber es wäre super wenn das selber geht.

 *Josef.95 wrote:*   

> PS:
> 
> Ansonsten halte ich es für keine gute Idee zu versuchen die SystemRescueCD für ein Desktop USB-Stick System anzupassen.
> 
> Ich würde, wie im anderen Thread auch schon empfohlen selbst ein System aufbauen, oder alternativ eine der vielen Fertig-Lösungen nutzen;)

 

Fertiges hab ich noch kein passendes gefunden.

Ich will kein Desktop-USB-Stick Systemm, sondern eine "RescueCD" mit Tools die man brauchen kann wenn man an einen Rechner ohne, oder mit einem nicht funktionierenden Betriebssystem kommt. (mir fehlt zum beispiel conky, und ich will statt xfce und jwm den fluxbox.)

Ist es eine bessere Lösung die RescueCD mit eigenem Kernel neu zu bauen? Es ist ja nur wenig zu ändern.

(http://www.sysresccd.org/Sysresccd-manual-de_Erstellen_einer_SystemRescueCd_mit_eigenem_Kernel)

LG Roland (Ich hab alle Zeit der Welt  :Very Happy: )

Über schnelle Antworten freu ich mich trotzdem.  :Smile: 

----------

## cryptosteve

Wenn es nur um funktionierende Rescue-CDs geht, dann ist grml sicher eine der besten Lösungen ... das hat quasi alles an Board und verschiedene WMs gibts je nach Wunsch auch noch dazu.

----------

## 72_6f_6c_61_6e_64

grml hab ich als iso runtergeladen.

mit qemu läufts (es hängt mehr, als es läuft, aber das liegt an der hardware)

Wenn ich es aber auf CD brenne, sagt er, dass er nicht booten kann. (Gebrannt hab ich mit K3B mit niedrigster Geschwindigkeit)

----------

## cryptosteve

Merkwürdig, aber da kann ich nicht helfen und Du bist wohl auch bei grml besser dran als in den Gentoo-Foren.

Ich habs nur auf einem USB-Stick und da rennt's wie Sau und hängt viele andere LiveCDs in Punkto Funktionalität ab.

Edit: Und Du hast auch wirklich das ISO über "Extras -> ISO-Abbild brennen" gebrannt und nicht einfach 'ne Daten-CD mit dem ISO drauf gebrannt? Sorry, wenn ich jetzt so doof nachfrage, aber eigentlich kann da kaum was schief gehen.

----------

## 72_6f_6c_61_6e_64

Ich habs mit Iso-Brennen gemacht.

Komischerweise ist der Fehler jetzt behoben:

Am Gentoo Netbook mit dem Externen Laufwerk gehts nicht. 

Aber am Schulnotebook bootet er.

Hast du das mit dem grml-tool für usb-installationen gemacht?

----------

## cryptosteve

Das ist hier schon ein paar Wochen her, aber ich meine, ich hätte das ISO-File einfach via dd auf den USB-Stick kopiert und der hätte dann problemlos gebootet.

----------

## Yamakuzure

Also die SysRescueCD hat ein Script usb_inst.sh, schau einfach da mal rein.  :Wink: 

Seit dem 15.02. gibts übrigens die Version 2.0.1

 *72_6f_6c_61_6e_64 wrote:*   

> Oder unter /etc/portage/:
> 
> In der package.keywords ist sehr viel mit ~* drinnen. (sollte man das nicht nur auf seine Architektur [x86] freigeben?)

 keine Architektur anzugeben impliziert die eigene Arch. Bei einem System, das auf verschiedenen Architekturen laufen soll, sicher sinnvoll. (Ich gebe die Arch auch nie an. Wofür? Ist überflüssig.) *72_6f_6c_61_6e_64 wrote:*   

> dann existieren die dateien package.mask und package.unmask. Für was sind die?

 package.mask erlaubt es dir manuell einzelne Paket(-Versionen) zu maskieren, package.unmask macht das Gegenteil. *72_6f_6c_61_6e_64 wrote:*   

> Und wenn ich Programme installieren will gibt er immer irgendwelche Fehlermeldungen mit Abhängigkeiten oder so.

 Ohne Fehlermeldung schwierig. Aber: Eine Live-CD ist nicht dazu da, irgendetwas drauf zu installieren, sondern in ein anderes System zu chrooten.

Wie auch immer, du meinst sicherlich Schritt 04 der Anleitung zur Anpassung der SRCD. Haben die Schritte 04b und 04c ohne Probleme geklappt? Welche Fehler bekommst du genau? *72_6f_6c_61_6e_64 wrote:*   

> Sind da die package.mask/unmask schuld? Kann man die löschen?

 Nein, und ja, wenn du reingeschaut hast, und dir 100%ig sicher bist, dass du die Einträge nicht brauchst. *72_6f_6c_61_6e_64 wrote:*   

> Wenn man als parameter docache und doeject anhängt, umountet er automatisch die CD wieder.

 Für das unmounten reich docache.  *72_6f_6c_61_6e_64 wrote:*   

> Geht das auch, dass er das CD laufwerk anschließend aufmacht?

 Klar: "/usr/bin/eject <device>", gehört zu sys-apps/eject. *72_6f_6c_61_6e_64 wrote:*   

> Ich will kein Desktop-USB-Stick Systemm, sondern eine "RescueCD" mit Tools die man brauchen kann wenn man an einen Rechner ohne, oder mit einem nicht funktionierenden Betriebssystem kommt. (mir fehlt zum beispiel conky, und ich will statt xfce und jwm den fluxbox.)

 Was willst du auf einer RettungsCD mit conky? Und wofür brauchst du deine Lieblings-WM, wenn es nur darum geht, mit gparted und einem Browser zu arbeiten um das System zu installieren? Oder eh nur einen Browser um zu googlen wenn das "Retten" schwierig wird. Für eine RettungsCD reicht IMHO twm. 99% der Arbeit geht eh über die Konsole.

Aber wie gesagt, es wäre hilfreich, wenn du einmal schreiben würdest bei welchem Schritt der Anpassung du welche Fehler bekommst.

Edith wirft noch ein: Da ich die Anleitung zum Anpassen jetzt sehe, werd ich aber wohl auch mal damit rumspielen. Zumindest für eins: Töten dieser nervigen zsh. Die geht mir jedesmal sowas von auf den Senkel, da ist ksh auf einer AIX5 eine reine Freude gegen.

----------

## 72_6f_6c_61_6e_64

 *Yamakuzure wrote:*   

> Also die SysRescueCD hat ein Script usb_inst.sh, schau einfach da mal rein. 

 

Hab ich gleich von Anfang an damit gemacht. Oben war von grml die Rede.

 *Yamakuzure wrote:*   

> Seit dem 15.02. gibts übrigens die Version 2.0.1

 

Danke, wusste ich nicht.

 *Yamakuzure wrote:*   

> keine Architektur anzugeben impliziert die eigene Arch. Bei einem System, das auf verschiedenen Architekturen laufen soll, sicher sinnvoll. (Ich gebe die Arch auch nie an. Wofür? Ist überflüssig.)

 

Wieder was dazugelernt.

[quote="Yamakuzure"]Aber: Eine Live-CD ist nicht dazu da, irgendetwas drauf zu installieren, sondern in ein anderes System zu chrooten.[/qoute]

Ich verwende Linux am Netbook. Am Laptop hab ich Windows. und auch sonst kenn ich keinen, der Linux verwendet.

RescueCD heißt in meinem Fall: Ich hab eine gewohnte Linux-Umgebung, mit der ich Festplatten retten kann. Da bevorzuge ich halt Fluxbox (und schon gar nicht XFCE und jwm)

 *Yamakuzure wrote:*   

> Wie auch immer, du meinst sicherlich Schritt 04 der Anleitung zur Anpassung der SRCD. Haben die Schritte 04b und 04c ohne Probleme geklappt? Welche Fehler bekommst du genau?

 

Ich lad mal die aktuelle runter und probier neu, dann poste ich die Fehler.

 *Yamakuzure wrote:*   

> Klar: "/usr/bin/eject <device>", gehört zu sys-apps/eject.

 

Danke. Kann man global sagen, wie das CD-Laufwerk heißt? Gibts da so Standards?

 *Yamakuzure wrote:*   

> Was willst du auf einer RettungsCD mit conky? Und wofür brauchst du deine Lieblings-WM, wenn es nur darum geht, mit gparted und einem Browser zu arbeiten um das System zu installieren? Oder eh nur einen Browser um zu googlen wenn das "Retten" schwierig wird. Für eine RettungsCD reicht IMHO twm. 99% der Arbeit geht eh über die Konsole.

 

Wie oben schon gesagt. RescueCD heißt bei mir bischen was anderes. Ich hab bis jetzt nie mit der grafischen Oberfläche gearbeitet. Aber mit conky kann man so schön sachen anzeigen lassen.

 *Yamakuzure wrote:*   

> Edith wirft noch ein: Da ich die Anleitung zum Anpassen jetzt sehe, werd ich aber wohl auch mal damit rumspielen. Zumindest für eins: Töten dieser nervigen zsh. Die geht mir jedesmal sowas von auf den Senkel, da ist ksh auf einer AIX5 eine reine Freude gegen.

 

Also das mit der zsh versteh ich nicht ganz. Ich hab mit Linux vor ca. 2 Jahren ernsthaft angefangen und kannte amals nur die bash. Als ich dann die zsh gesehen hab (auf der RescueCD) hab ich die gleich auch am Netbook draufgetan. Allein schon das mit dem Tab zum vervollständigen. Oder die Aliase sind schön zu konfigurieren. Aber ich kenn halt nur bash und zsh und da find ich die zsh schöner.

Aja: was macht dein anpassen?

LG Roland

----------

## doedel

 *Quote:*   

> Allein schon das mit dem Tab zum vervollständigen. Oder die Aliase sind schön zu konfigurieren.

 

TAB kann die Bash auch, schon sehr sehr sehr sehr lange.

Und alias neubefehl="altbefehl --option" ist auch sehr einfach...

----------

## 72_6f_6c_61_6e_64

ja, aber bei der zsh sieht man alle, und kann gleich auswählen, das geht mit der config von der systemrescuecd schöner als mit der standardconfig der bash von gentoo.

----------

## doedel

Das geht auch mit der bash:

```
bazi@prolllappi /usr/src/linux $ a <tab><tab>

a2p               aconnect          afmtodit          alsamixer         aplay             ar                aseqdump          aspell            autoconf-2.13     autom4te-2.65     autopoint         autoscan-2.65     aviindex

a52dec            acpi_listen       akonadi_control   amidi             aplaymidi         arch/             aseqnet           aspell-import     autoconf-2.65     automake          autoreconf        autounmask        avimerge

aclocal           acpitool          akonadictl        amixer            appres            arecord           aserver           atobm             autoheader        automake-1.10     autoreconf-2.13   autoupdate        avisplit

aclocal-1.10      addftinfo         akonadiserver     amor              apr-1-config      arecordmidi       asn1Coding        attr              autoheader-2.13   automake-1.11     autoreconf-2.65   autoupdate-2.13   avisync

aclocal-1.11      addr2line         alias             annotate          apropos           ark               asn1Decoding      audiofile-config  autoheader-2.65   automake-1.9      autoscan          autoupdate-2.65   avrdude

aclocal-1.9       affixcompress     alsa-info         aoss32            apu-1-config      as                asn1Parser        autoconf          autom4te          automoc4          autoscan-2.13     avifix            awk

bazi@prolllappi /usr/src/linux $ a^C

bazi@prolllappi /usr/src/linux $ b <tab><tab>

base64                 bb                     bdftops                bison                  bluetooth-applet       bmtoa                  break                  builtin                bzcat                  bzgrep

basename               bc                     bdftruncate            bitmap                 bluetooth-properties   bochs                  bsdcpio                bunzip2                bzcmp                  bzip2

bash                   bcop                   bg                     bjam-1_42              bluetooth-sendto       bochs-dlx              bsdtar                 busybox                bzdiff                 bzip2recover

bashbug                bdftogd                bind                   blinken                bluetooth-wizard       bomber                 btcflash               bxcommit               bzegrep                bzless

bashcomp-config        bdftopcf               binutils-config        blitztest              bmp2tiff               bovo                   build-docbook-catalog  bximage                bzfgrep                bzmore

bazi@prolllappi /usr/src/linux $ b^C
```

----------

## 72_6f_6c_61_6e_64

@ Doedel

Das ist jetzt nichts gegen dich, aber ich glaube das artet in einen Religionskrieg aus. Können wir uns wieder auf das eigentliche Thema (SysRescCD anpassen) beschränken  :Rolling Eyes: 

LG Roland

----------

## doedel

Hehe haste vielleicht recht, obwohl ich die zsh ja nicht mal kenne, war nur mein Kommentar dazu, dass es eben doch geht  :Wink: 

----------

## 72_6f_6c_61_6e_64

Wir sind wie kleine Kinder   :Laughing: 

ich kenn quasi nur die zsh. Du kennst sie nicht, und beide verteidigen wir unsere Sachen, anstatt uns mal die anderen anzuschauen.

BTT: Weiß wer was zu meinen Fragen bezüglich der SysRescCD?

----------

## Yamakuzure

 *72_6f_6c_61_6e_64 wrote:*   

>  *Yamakuzure wrote:*   Wie auch immer, du meinst sicherlich Schritt 04 der Anleitung zur Anpassung der SRCD. Haben die Schritte 04b und 04c ohne Probleme geklappt? Welche Fehler bekommst du genau? 
> 
> Ich lad mal die aktuelle runter und probier neu, dann poste ich die Fehler.

 Und? Wie schauts aus? Ich bin leider noch nicht zum anpassen gekommen, die letzten Wochen waren bei mir auf der Arbeit die Hölle los. *72_6f_6c_61_6e_64 wrote:*   

>  *Yamakuzure wrote:*   Klar: "/usr/bin/eject <device>", gehört zu sys-apps/eject. Danke. Kann man global sagen, wie das CD-Laufwerk heißt? Gibts da so Standards?

 Normalerweise gibt es die Links "/dev/cdrom", "/dev/cdrw" u.s.w. *72_6f_6c_61_6e_64 wrote:*   

> Wie oben schon gesagt. RescueCD heißt bei mir bischen was anderes.

 Na, in dem Fall hast du natürlich ganz andere Anforderungen, klar. *72_6f_6c_61_6e_64 wrote:*   

> Also das mit der zsh versteh ich nicht ganz.

 die zsh ärgert mich permanent mit falschen Vorschlägen, die teilweise ähnlich "klingen". Das nervt tierisch, wenn man überall seit Jahr und Tag Bash gewöhnt ist.

Allerdings habe ich schon oft Meinungen gelesen wie: "Die zsh ist weit fortgeschrittener als die Bash, und besitzt viele, gerade für das Skripting vorteilhafte, Extrafunktionen. Wer diese nicht braucht, dem reicht die Bash."

Zum Thema "Religionskrieg": bitte nicht. Die zsh ist großartig, ich komme halt nur nicht mit ihr klar, und wenn ich auf zwei Desktops, einem Laptop und ca. 30 Servern nur mit der Bash arbeite, dann will ich für einen Rettungs-USB-Stick nicht ein ganz Anderes System lernen.  :Wink: 

----------

## mv

 *doedel wrote:*   

> TAB kann die Bash auch, schon sehr sehr sehr sehr lange.

 

Die erste Shell mit brauchbarer command completion war die tcsh. Die zsh zog schnell nach (und machte es wie gewohnt wesentlich besser), aber es hat noch Jahre gedauert, bevor die bash ihr jetziges command-completion-Improvisorium (im Vergleich zu den Über-Features der zsh) implementiert hat. Nur zum Vergleich: Mit zsh kann man es leicht konfigurieren (leider ist das nicht der Default), dass die Files (bei der completion) in den auch von ls benutzten Farben angezeigt werden. Und dass man mit dreimal Tab (auch das ist leider nicht der Default) die Liste nicht nur angezeigt bekommt, sondern auch mit Cursortasten u.a. darin Einträge auswählen kann (auch dann noch bequem, wenn die Liste über mehrere Seiten gehen sollte) usw. usf. Natürlich wird (ebenfalls nach entsprechender Konfiguration) auch eine Beschreibung geliefert, was das gerade eingegebene Argument zu besagen hat. So sehe ich etwa nach "chmod" + TAB TAB: 

```
who

operator

a  -- all

g  -- group

o  -- others

u  -- user

+   -   \=
```

 oder nach "chmod -" + TAB TAB eine lange Liste aller Optionen von chmod mit Beschreibungen, die ich jetzt hier gar nicht abtippen will; selbstverständlich würde er mir mit einmal TAB die entsprechende Option ergänzen (das kann bash nur, wenn man die riesige bash-completion-Datei geladen hat), oder ich kann mit dreimal TAB die gewünschte Option per Cursorsteuerung auswählen. Von anderen Killer-Features der zsh wie dem wesentlich mächtigeren Globbing (z.B. grep irgendwas **/*.c zum rekursiven globben), der Möglichkeit von Mehrfach-Umleitungen (ohne tee) inline-alias oder alias nach Fileendungen - so mit dem man etwa erreichen, dass 

```
commando NUL
```

 das selbe bewirkt wie 

```
 commando >/dev/null 2>&1
```

 oder 

```
datei.tex
```

 das selbe wie 

```
latex datei.tex
```

 oder auch den viel besseren Script-Fähigkeiten und der - im Gegensatz zu bash oder sh - logisch durchdachten Behandlung von Variablen/Arrays will ich jetzt gar nicht erst anfangen.   :Wink: 

Nur eine Bemerkung noch: Durch die in zsh vorhandene autoload-Funktion muss man anders als bei der bash nicht alle completion-Funktionen grundsätzlich im Speicher haben, sondern diese werden bei Bedarf passend nachgeladen.

Ehrlich gesagt verstehe ich nicht, wie jemand, der nicht von "außen" dazu gezwungen wird, die bash benutzt: Meistens ist es nur Unkenntnis von den Möglichkeiten der zsh, die Leute dazu treibt...

----------

## 72_6f_6c_61_6e_64

 *Yamakuzure wrote:*   

> Und? Wie schauts aus? Ich bin leider noch nicht zum anpassen gekommen, die letzten Wochen waren bei mir auf der Arbeit die Hölle los.

 

Ich habs runtergeladen, geboot (geht glaub ich bisschen schneller als die alte Version).

Dann hab ich noch nichts anderes getan, als die isolinux.cfg abgeändert, und die sinnlosen (alternativen, bzw. 64Bit Kernel gelöscht - ich hab noch nie einen davon gebootet)

Mehr hab ich aber auch noch nicht gemacht.

 *Yamakuzure wrote:*   

> Normalerweise gibt es die Links "/dev/cdrom", "/dev/cdrw" u.s.w.

 

Danke, ich habs mit /dev/cdrom probiert und es geht prima, (Blöde Frage, was passiert wenn man in einem autorun-script beide nacheinander auswerfen lässt und beide auf das cd-laufwerk verlinkt sind. Macht das dann auf und wieder zu?)

@ mv

Danke für deinen klärenden Beitrag. So viel hab ich mich noch nie mit irgendeiner Shell auseinandergesetzt.

Ich kann aber nicht mal sagen wie die zsh ausschaut. Ich hab sie installiert, und alle Konfigurationsdateien von der SystemRescueCD draufgespielt, weil sie mir so gefallen hat. (man kann mit tab alles auflisten, und mit weiteren tabs durch die listen springen.

----------

## Yamakuzure

Ja, ein schöner Miniartikel, mv, vielen Dank dafür. "Von außen gezwungen" heißt in meinem Fall, dass auf den Servern überall Debian drauf ist, und keine zsh zur Verfügung steht. Naja zwei Server haben AIX4 bzw. 5 und einer HP-UX drauf, da gibt es dann die bash nur "manuell" (default: ksh) und auch keine zsh.  :Sad: 

Allerdings, so interessant die vorgestellten Features auch sind, muss ich gestehen, dass ich keines davon wirklich brauche. Meine Alias-Listen umfassen generell (je nach Server) 3-5 Einträge, und die Autovervollständigung benutze ich nur um weniger tippen zu müssen. Irgendwelche hochtrabenden per Tabulator durchwanderbare Listen brauche ich garnicht. (Es wäre bei meiner Arbeit auch viel viel zu langsam.) Durch die vielen Jahre ist es halt sehr nervig, wenn unter dem Prompt die Vorschlagsliste erscheint, aber der Prompt oben bleibt. 

Was die Autovervollständigung der Bash angeht, so muss ich aber doch ein kleines Veto einlegen: Die Bash-Completion braucht man nur für die Vervollständigung von Programmoptionen. (Habe ich bislang auch nie gebraucht) Inhalte eines Dateisystems werden von Haus aus vervollständigt und, wenn auch ohne Farbe, fast genau so wie in der zsh dargestellt.

----------

## 72_6f_6c_61_6e_64

Mir kommts vor als würden wir noch ärger abschweifen als wir nicht eh schon sind.   :Wink: 

Ich probier heut einfach mal in die extrahierte SysRescCd zu chrooten und conky zu installieren.

Gebt ihr mir ein paar kluge tipps, wie ich XFCE und JWM deinstallieren kann?

Irgenwie hatte ein emerge -c (oder --depclean) bei mir nie den gewünschten effekt (er hat nichts deinstalliert)

LG Roland

----------

## 72_6f_6c_61_6e_64

Hallo,

zur Zeit hab ich in der Schule viel zu tun. Ich hab noch nicht weiter an der SystemRescueCD gearbeitet.

Hat einer von euch Fortschritte gemacht?

LG Roland

----------

## Yamakuzure

Leider nicht, ich leide am "Aufwand-Restzeit-Paradoxon" (*), das alle Programmierer irgendwann mal durchmachen. Daher bin ich zeitlich diese Woche sehr stark eingeschränkt.  :Sad: 

(*): "Der Aufwand verhält sich umgekehrt proportional zur verbleibenden Zeit"

----------

## 72_6f_6c_61_6e_64

Hallo,

ich versuche gerade eine SysRescCD 2.0.1 (ich weiß die ist nicht aktuell, aber die 2.1.1er läuft nicth so wie ich will.) zu bearbeiten.

Ich habe XFCE und JWM deinstalliert. Wenn ich aber ein "emerge -avuDN world" eingebe bekomme ich folgendes:

```
emerge -avuDN world

 * IMPORTANT: 3 news items need reading for repository 'gentoo'.

 * Use eselect news to read news items.

These are the packages that would be merged, in order:

Calculating dependencies... done!

!!! All ebuilds that could satisfy "x11-proto/xextproto" have been masked.

!!! One of the following masked packages is required to complete your request:

- x11-proto/xextproto-7.2.0 (masked by: EAPI 4)

The current version of portage supports EAPI '3'. You must upgrade to a

newer version of portage before EAPI masked packages can be installed.

(dependency required by "x11-libs/libX11-1.4.1" [ebuild])

(dependency required by "x11-libs/libxkbfile-1.0.7" [installed])

(dependency required by "x11-apps/xkbcomp-1.2.1" [ebuild])

(dependency required by "world" [argument])

For more information, see the MASKED PACKAGES section in the emerge

man page or refer to the Gentoo Handbook.

 * IMPORTANT: 3 news items need reading for repository 'gentoo'.

 * Use eselect news to read news items.
```

In der package.mask finde ich nichts dazu.

----------

## 72_6f_6c_61_6e_64

keiner da?

----------

## Josef.95

 *Quote:*   

> 
> 
> ```
> !!! All ebuilds that could satisfy "x11-proto/xextproto" have been masked.
> 
> ...

 

Der Fehlermeldung nach nutzt du vermutlich kein aktuelles portage?

----------

